# Ooh, I recognise that name . . . congrats to Jo Zebedee!



## Paul_C (Dec 19, 2018)

Top 10 Irish science fiction authors


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes, one slightly stunned Jo Zeb! Thanks, Paul C.


----------



## farntfar (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations Jo.

Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 19, 2018)

Wowzers!   Congratulations!

("I knew her when...")


----------



## nixie (Dec 19, 2018)

Amazing and  I've only read one other author. Well deserved.

I'd noticed Inish got a mention.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 19, 2018)

As already said, thoroughly deserved. Good company to be listed among, too.

Congratulations.


----------



## The Big Peat (Dec 19, 2018)

That's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Serendipity (Dec 19, 2018)

Whooped-dee-doo-dah! Congratulations.... may your name be forever in lights and the ink in your pen never flow dry! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Joshua Jones (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations and well deserved, Jo!


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 19, 2018)

Fabulous! (But what a bunch of whingers the Guardian BTL crowd are.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> Fabulous! (But what a bunch of whingers the Guardian BTL crowd are.)


They’re quite funny! I see my name got a like  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Juliana (Dec 19, 2018)

Fabulous stuff! Congratulations Jo.


----------



## Parson (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm thunder struck! Wow, what a list to be part of. And I've read more than one from that list! *Congratulations!!*


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

Parson said:


> I'm thunder struck! Wow, what a list to be part of. And I've read more than one from that list! *Congratulations!!*


Not as thunder struck as me


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2018)

Fantasticus!


----------



## Joshua Jones (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh, and the other cool thing is that you are one of two on this list who are still alive! Both cool that you are alive (because, obviously, we want you to write more, and I plan to pester you to beta read my work...) and that you are getting the recognition you deserve while you are still alive!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

Joshua Jones said:


> Oh, and the other cool thing is that you are one of two on this list who are still alive! Both cool that you are alive (because, obviously, we want you to write more, and I plan to pester you to beta read my work...) and that you are getting the recognition you deserve while you are still alive!



Yeah - that was lovely. I think - as with all these lists - it’s very subjective.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Dec 19, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Yeah - that was lovely. I think - as with all these lists - it’s very subjective.


True, but in this case, subjectively correct objectively. Except that I think you should be a bit higher on the list...


----------



## kythe (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations on the acknowledgement.

You now have a connection with Jonathan Swift.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

kythe said:


> Congratulations on the acknowledgement.
> 
> You now have a connection with Jonathan Swift.



I have several as it happens.  he lived in my home town and was, also, the dean of my parish  my kids were christened in the font from his church


----------



## mosaix (Dec 19, 2018)

Jo, just wow! What a great Christmas present. And thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

I will admit to having significant imposter syndrome over this. But of the 100s of responses I’ve had (you all rock, I don’t know what I’d do without my writing mates) so many have said well deserved that it’s really helping with that


----------



## AlexH (Dec 19, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I will admit to having significant imposter syndrome over this. But of the 100s of responses I’ve had (you all rock, I don’t know what I’d do without my writing mates) so many have said well deserved that it’s really helping with that


It's one for your back covers! "One of Irelands top 10 sci-fi writers - The Guardian" or something along those lines.

On the "Zebedee... what a brilliant surname." comment I'm tempted to reply saying it's probably not her real name.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 19, 2018)

AlexH said:


> It's one for your back covers! "One of Irelands top 10 sci-fi writers - The Guardian" or something along those lines.
> 
> On the "Zebedee... what a brilliant surname." comment I'm tempted to reply saying it's probably not her real name.



  - dare you!


----------

